# ATTN: Cotto Fans



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

A gift for you.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Weak Sauce! 2/10


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sick, that's gonna be my avatar when he fights next.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

What's that red thing he's holding?


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

sick stuff man thanks


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Blanco said:


> What's that red thing he's holding?


Might be a way to diminish the resistance and slice through the water as he punches.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

I fucking knew Cotto(e) was Aquaman.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


Someone is lumping up Provo's eye in sparring.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Someone is lumping up Provo's eye in sparring.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

whos the black fella?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice. Miguel looks to be in solid shape. If I had some spare time, I might swing by Wild Card and try to get a signature.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish Cotto still fought at 147 man

I want Cotto - Lara


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

I love Provodnikov, you can tell he's spent his whole life in a wooden hut in Siberia and is just amazed with his new life in America!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cotto's got some nice lil bruises in this short hello to the fans:


__
http://instagr.am/p/eXwpK7mfvN/


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Cotto's got some nice lil bruises in this short hello to the fans:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/eXwpK7mfvN/


his left eyebrow is only half an eyebrow from all the scar tissue


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

cotto and provo banging heads in sparring. sounds productive.

roach really does bring out the best on offensive minded fighters.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

COtto already in tremendous shape.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

cotto looking young when he shaves


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> cotto looking young when he shaves







courtesy of our friend bballchump11 and Elie

left hook downstairs
check left hook
spear jab
right upper

they want to bring back the vicious body punching Cotto(e) from his 140 days


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> courtesy of our friend bballchump11 and Elie
> 
> left hook downstairs
> check left hook
> ...


I like the pivot out on the counter hook and the body punching. A bit nervous about how heavy he is on the front foot. But it might be worth it if Cotto is determined to become a beast again.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I like the pivot out on the counter hook and the body punching. A bit nervous about how heavy he is on the front foot. But it might be worth it if Cotto is determined to become a beast again.












what do you think it looks like he has reverted back to his old guard


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what do you think it looks like he has reverted back to his old guard


cotto looking real sharp man, i like how he kept some of what diaz has taught him as well as added what freddy wants. More sitting on the hook, it honestly looks like freddy has been doing a good job but we'll see in the ring.

although i do wish he would hire a good strength and conditioning coach


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought he looked great with the Cuban, even gave Mayweather a hard time


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what do you think it looks like he has reverted back to his old guard


Can't see shit :ibutt

We'll see. The crouch has its advantages. Steward and Pedro had him a bit more upright, with a lower guard, which I preferred. But it's probably easier for Cotto to go to the body and get inside behind his jab out of the crouch. Just watch those uppercuts and make sure the right glove doesn't stop you from seeing the right hand.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

lol @ provo with the perma shiner


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


I like what Freddie Roach was telling him during the heavy bag session where he wanted Cotto to up his workrate and not stop punching.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Blanco said:


> I like what Freddie Roach was telling him during the heavy bag session where he wanted Cotto to up his workrate and not stop punching.


Can't watch now but at this stage in his career that's crucial.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Provodnikov seems to have a black eye in every pic i see of him. Lol


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Freddie made the downstairs of wild card for cotto I'm guessing he was a prima donna who didn't wanna train with everyone else.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

a montage of Cotto(e) regarding the Trout fight. very sentimental piece for you Miguel diehards. the beginning and end are particularly interesting


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> a montage of Cotto(e) regarding the Trout fight. very sentimental piece for you Miguel diehards. the beginning and end are particularly interesting


Great video.

I love when they're able to capture moments like that on screen. I've never seen a sport that goes so deep.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

word on the streets is he's in as good a shape as he can be, rivaling his conditioning for the Floyd fight


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

t-rex arms Cotto(e) in mad shape:yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Man Cotto looks fucking great. War el Angel :ibutt!!!


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> t-rex arms Cotto(e) in mad shape:yep


looks even better than when he fought floyd. Body fat% isnt always a clear indicator to how in shape he is but he's looking the part for sure


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Cotto showing renewed dedication. Can't wait to see him KO D-Rod.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Ecko must have dropped Cotto after the Trout loss. Haven't seen him sporting his normal custom apparel. He looks excellent, though. More defined and trimmer than he was leading up to Trout where he looked kind of soft. We'll see how he performs, though. Norhing would really surprise me in this stage of what's been a very difficult and grueling career.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Freddie and I have the same Nike shirt :yep #Drifit


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

I want to see him at 147 again


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Delvins gon beat his ass


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

This is the pic HBO highlighted last nite, pretty cool pic.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

When Cotto gets into it he makes some awesome faces.





(...that's what she said :nod )


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

C'mon Miguel! 

If he loses this fight I'll be gutted.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cotto look a lot less bulky these days. He is fine tuning that conditioning?


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Blanco said:


> What's that red thing he's holding?


heart rate monitor


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

He looks in fantastic shape and I like what I've seen from his training camp with Roach. Think were gonna see a more aggressive Miguel against Rodriguez


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cotto! Cotto! Cotto!

Took me a while to get fired up for this fight (Rodriguez is such a nice guy), but I'm ready to watch my favorite fighter of this era a couple more times. No fight party for this one. Maybe a knowledgeable boxing guy or two, but that's it.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Funny how his kids always seem more interested in their phones :lol:

Freddie/Cotto seems a good match.

(would have loved to see a Cotto/JMM fight at 147-one of my dream fights).


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> word on the streets is he's in as good a shape as he can be, rivaling his conditioning for the Floyd fight


does he have a conditioning coach for this fight?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Blanco said:


>


lol at the Scorpion tattoo. Cotto(e) is aware of AZZtrology



Relentless said:


> does he have a conditioning coach for this fight?


I don't see why he wouldn't. If he didn't realize the benefit of proper s&c after Pedro conditioned him for the Floyd fight, then something is seriously wrong with him.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> lol at the Scorpion tattoo. Cotto(e) is aware of AZZtrology
> 
> I don't see why he wouldn't. If he didn't realize the benefit of proper s&c after Pedro conditioned him for the Floyd fight, then something is seriously wrong with him.


S&C coaches are overrated yeah the ones who know their shit are good but there isn't a secret to getting in shape.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Relentless said:


> S&C coaches are overrated yeah the ones who know their shit are good but there isn't a secret to getting in shape.


what do you think was the cause of Miguel's fading in the past?


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what do you think was the cause of Miguel's fading in the past?


He never used to train as intense. just look at his padwork videos before teaming up with steward he used to walk around and throw pitter patter punches that his pad man used to catch on the mitts, he never even used to weave under when the pad man used to swing, he'd just swing over miguels head so he didn't even have to duck down.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Relentless said:


>


That whole training camp was the dumbest move I've seen by a boxer. It's like he didn't even care


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> lol at the Scorpion tattoo. Cotto(e) is aware of AZZtrology


Scorpios for life.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Blanco said:


> This is the pic HBO highlighted last nite, pretty cool pic.


Mrs. Cotto (His wifey) looking slimmed down aswell... 
Noticed her on SAT's preview for this fight.
(Kinda see her in the background there)

cool pic.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Mrs. Cotto (His wifey) looking slimmed down aswell...
> Noticed her on SAT's preview for this fight.
> (Kinda see her in the background there)
> 
> cool pic.


Yeah she cool, this is a pic she just posted today of herself. I see Cotto practices santaria(voodoo) when looking at that black doll in the background.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I like that painting.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Blanco said:


> Yeah she cool, this is a pic she just posted today of herself. I see Cotto practices santaria(voodoo) when looking at that black doll in the background.


sick stuff, that their house? likin the painting.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Cotto(e) must be real cool wif Floyd, or he's ultra proud of his performance against Mayweather. He's hanging up a painting of a fight he didn't win. Fighters typically have massive egoes


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

is he training to cross the border?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

fight looks like a sell out. they r putting more seats i heard. lot of puerto ricans down here


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Throwback Cotto pic, I belive the guy in the middle is Miguel's oldest brother Juan Miguel who was an amateur fighter but never went pro.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Blanco said:


>





Blanco said:


> Throwback Cotto pic, I belive the guy in the middle is Miguel's oldest brother Juan Miguel who was an amateur fighter but never went pro.


which one is his uncle and which one is his pops


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> which one is his uncle and which one is his pops


Uncle on the left, Papa Cotto on the right.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

i'd like there to be a rematch between cotto and trout at least before cotto ends his career. If he pushed himself a bit more he couldve won imo. I'm been rewatching the fight and he just doesnt keep trout occupied enough. When cotto throws combinations trout either freezes on the ropes or holds. Would like to see cotto win a rematch for sure, he should be pretty motivated to fix a loss


EDIT* woww i know he's a southpaw but what happened to the jab that hit mayweather with on the ropes :-(


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> i'd like there to be a rematch between cotto and trout at least before cotto ends his career. If he pushed himself a bit more he couldve won imo. I'm been rewatching the fight and he just doesnt keep trout occupied enough. When cotto throws combinations trout either freezes on the ropes or holds. Would like to see cotto win a rematch for sure, he should be pretty motivated to fix a loss
> 
> EDIT* woww i know he's a southpaw but what happened to the jab that hit mayweather with on the ropes :-(


Yeah, different tactics would have suited him better. It's a winnable fight. Not the best style match-up but winnable. Maybe that can happen to earn the Canelo rematch/fight for the winner.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Fuck im so hyped for this fight


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Who are all these new faces in camp, what happened to Phil landman and all of cottos hanger ons?


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Blanco said:


> Yeah she cool, this is a pic she just posted today of herself. I see Cotto practices santaria(voodoo) when looking at that black doll in the background.


Capital knockers.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Who are all these new faces in camp, what happened to Phil landman and all of cottos hanger ons?


Landman left after the Margarito rematch, I think. He was talking about focusing his time on getting his own business going.


----------



## Ring Master (Sep 16, 2013)

With Cotto crouching more Delvin's excellent right uppie has more of a chance to land. That is the only Concern Cotto should have.

This would have been a big fight in NYC, The Puerto Rican vs The Dominican


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

That painting in the background is nice!! Cotto looking ready to go back to winning.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Real good throwback documentary...


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

roach wants to bring back Miguel's body AZZault just as I thought


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Fighter meeting:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oh hell yeah, Cotto got those nice trunks, as usual.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

C'mon Cotto :ibutt 

He looks great at 154 mind. He'd be too gaunt at 147. Just think, a guy like Rios still looks thin at 140 even


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


dope custom fitted


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


fuck and i thought the trout and margarito 2 gear wasn't going to be topped. I stand corrected, cotto always bringing some fashionable gear like mayweather.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

So psyched for the fight!! Both guys look great!!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rodriguez has a solid long jab, a good slip+right counter and looped right hand, and an interesting way of parrying by holding his long arms out. Cotto's going to have to feint his way in and mix up his body-head combinations without leaning in so he can close the distance safely and get to the body. Rodriguez also has a good quick left to the body he mixes in when he's on the inside. Also controls the distance well overall but doesn't look too comfortable when rushed on the back foot. Cotto's jab should help him clear a path and then bully him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm really excited for this.

I think Cotto should start fast, and don't let Rodriguez get comfortable early on.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


wow those body shots look painful! Roach must be feeling it.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> wow those body shots look painful! Roach must be feeling it.


There is a quote floating around by Roach saying that Cotto was making him piss blood or something like that...


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Blanco said:


> What's that red thing he's holding?





Bogotazo said:


> Might be a way to diminish the resistance and slice through the water as he punches.


Wouldn't that be counter productive to the purpose of water training?


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> There is a quote floating around by Roach saying that Cotto was making him piss blood or something like that...


Yeah I bet he was.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

hermit said:


> Wouldn't that be counter productive to the purpose of water training?


Possibly, but maybe they're trying to find a medium.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone else thinking there is a good chance Cotto gets stopped tonight? Delvin has some good power and a very sneaky uppercut which is Cottos kryptonite. The odds at +400 for Delvin got me salivating here....


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Blanco said:


> What's that red thing he's holding?





Bogotazo said:


> Possibly, but maybe they're trying to find a medium.


They might be designed to add weight but not resistance of their own would seem to make sense on further reflection. They won't cut any resistance from elsewhere. That seems to make sense though thinking about it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Anyone else thinking there is a good chance Cotto gets stopped tonight? Delvin has some good power and a very sneaky uppercut which is Cottos kryptonite. The odds at +400 for Delvin got me salivating here....


No, no way he's getting stopped. No chance.



hermit said:


> They might be designed to add weight but not resistance of their own would seem to make sense on further reflection. They won't cut any resistance from elsewhere. That seems to make sense though thinking about it.


From a conditioning stand point that does make sense.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No, no way he's getting stopped. No chance.
> 
> From a conditioning stand point that does make sense.


 I don't know.... I think I will have to place a small bet on it. I just know Delvin is going to hurt him several times. Cotto is too old to learn enough defense to keep him from eating some of Delvins uppercuts. However if he doesn't stop Cotto I really doubt they give him a decision. That would fuck up Canelos next fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I don't know.... I think I will have to place a small bet on it. I just know Delvin is going to hurt him several times. Cotto is too old to learn enough defense to keep him from eating some of Delvins uppercuts. However if he doesn't stop Cotto I really doubt they give him a decision. That would fuck up Canelos next fight.


Judah's uppercut couldn't drop or put him away, Torres couldn't put him away, Floyd's fast well timed uppers didn't drop him, and he got up from a Pacquiao left uppercut he didn't see coming. I don't see Delvin somehow topping those guys.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The man delivers.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

The beating delvin put on the polish dude had me fooled. God damn he sucks


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I don't know.... I think I will have to place a small bet on it. I just know Delvin is going to hurt him several times. Cotto is too old to learn enough defense to keep him from eating some of Delvins uppercuts. However if he doesn't stop Cotto I really doubt they give him a decision. That would fuck up Canelos next fight.


Did you place the bet my friend?


----------



## evalistinho (Jun 3, 2013)

Cotto beats Canelo and he has a chance against sergio. YES I SAID IT.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cotto's gear is always so tight. He looked great too, he's a short stocky guy and didn't look bloated or anything. What was his fight night weight? I missed that part


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


who makes those gifs? I've seen his logo on countless gifs

roach likes left hand happy fighters


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I liked how Cotto was hooking off the jab before closing in on the body. Hadn't seen that from him in a long time.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> who makes those gifs? I've seen his logo on countless gifs
> 
> roach likes left hand happy fighters


Not sure, used google.

Roach prefers a good left hook to a good right hand. Though it seems Cotto's right is hitting plenty hard.



turbotime said:


> I liked how Cotto was hooking off the jab before closing in on the body. Hadn't seen that from him in a long time.


Yes! I saw this and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yes! I saw this and was pleasantly surprised.


I love that combo so much  It's what Oskee was using to school Tito with :deal


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Cotto's gear is always so tight.


No Ecko sponsorship this time, though. I think they must have dropped him.

That said, Cotto with Ecko gear is 6-4. Cotto without Ecko gear is 32-0 :hey


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JMP said:


> No Ecko sponsorship this time, though. I think they must have dropped him.
> 
> That said, Cotto with Ecko gear is 6-4. Cotto without Ecko gear is 32-0 :hey


MC Everlast> Ecko all day :deal


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

said this in another thread but here goes:

Anyone think Cotto's performance had a lot to do with the caliber of opponent he was fighting? Aka a C+ type fighter?

I was impressed fosho and I give him mad props, I'm also hyped for Cotto vs Canelo or Sergio but here's the thing.......Cotto always looks great vs C+ fighters, Rodriguez, Gomez, Jennings, Foreman etc....

If it was Austin trout instead of Delvin I doubt he'd have the same success


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> said this in another thread but here goes:
> 
> Anyone think Cotto's performance had a lot to do with the caliber of opponent he was fighting? Aka a C+ type fighter?
> 
> ...


Which is why he needs to stay away from southpaw boxers (for now) He needs the orthodox guys. It's amazing the amount of chance he has against every Ortho guy in the division (favourite, or 50/50) yet against a SP his chances are much more shaky.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> said this in another thread but here goes:
> 
> Anyone think Cotto's performance had a lot to do with the caliber of opponent he was fighting? Aka a C+ type fighter?
> 
> ...


I haven't seen this yet but people were doubting Cotto would win this fight. When you think the under dog won his stock always soars on boards like this. MVC started a thread saying last nights Cotto beats Mayweather?


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> said this in another thread but here goes:
> 
> Anyone think Cotto's performance had a lot to do with the caliber of opponent he was fighting? Aka a C+ type fighter?
> 
> ...


In the other thread, i did the judging by looks, i said he was still unproven though. I just meant that if you look between the two videos, Cotto had similar "swagger" to how he fought. Same with the beggining rounds of the margarito fight, he place excellent combos , was looks pretty arrogant and fancy. I saw flashes of that cotto but with everything his past and current trainers have added and fixed to his game. I still do think he's unproven but at the same time, im just being joyful at what i saw. A guy like foreman and mayorga imo wouldnt have been able to make it half way through the fight like they did if cotto really had bulled his way through instead of boxed.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Which is why he needs to stay away from southpaw boxers (for now) He needs the orthodox guys. It's amazing the amount of chance he has against every Ortho guy in the division (favourite, or 50/50) yet against a SP his chances are much more shaky.


Agreed, Lara not worth the risk right now.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

:happy war cotto :ibutt


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

small pun forever says he will have an additional match before the June one on puerto rico parade

if he loses the match before june, he'll consider retirement

big fight targets for June include Sexy Sergio(e), Gasnelo(e), and Mayweather

I suppose his second fight of 2014 would be in May if he somehow got a Mayweather rematch, which we know won't happen. Cotto(e) tryna cash out


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> small pun forever says he will have an additional match before the June one on puerto rico parade
> 
> if he loses the match before june, he'll consider retirement
> 
> ...


That's the perfect trajectory.

Also "small pun" :rofl:rofl:rofl I'm dyin


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Might be a way to diminish the resistance and slice through the water as he punches.


Then WTF is the point of punching in water then? :huh Ha ha, I see what you did there, you made funny.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


Loved that monster overhand.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Loved that monster overhand.


yep that's what got my attention in the gif. I'm eager to see a converted southpaw landing a good right


----------



## evalistinho (Jun 3, 2013)

Was James Bond the ref in the Cotto-Rodriguez fight?

Same ref who fucked up Martinez-Cintron horribly.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> A gift for you.


Just bumping this because my avatar doesn't do it justice. Thanks again Leon.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I love this thread. Going to be a great atmosphere in MSG tomorrow. I already have some steaks seasoned up, the cable bill paid, and the evening clear.


----------

